# 625 wiped itself. WAHHH!



## Driver_1 (May 22, 2009)

It was pretty full, with the good stuff WAH. It's ready to go now, with a clean drive, and no error messages.

I've heard HDD's failing, with the arm clicking, but this one is not doing that. 

I cancelled service 2 weeks ago, and dis-connected from the dish. The same day, I got those "Pay your bill." pop-ups (bill was paid to date).

Now this... It HAS TO be HDD failing... ?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

As it has Linux file system, try to connect it to PC, run any Linux (could be Ubuntu booted from CD), run fsck, look into partitions.


----------



## Driver_1 (May 22, 2009)

P Smith said:


> As it has Linux file system, try to connect it to PC, run any Linux (could be Ubuntu booted from CD), run fsck, look into partitions.


I was thinking of this here, Mr. Smith, or some type of file system recovery...

When it 'Cleaned' the disk, I'm guessing it didn't do a 'zero' fill, or any comparable function, before re-formatting???


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Could be, could be not if just sort of catalog of recordings gone. Need detail research.


----------



## shadough (Dec 31, 2006)

my 721 did the same thing 1 yr after purchase. continued to work just fine tho, cept for deleting everything that 1 time. now, 5 yrs later its still working just fine with no myserious deletion since.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I thought the *721* model is ceased as not supporting new G3 cards. Or you mistyped ?


----------



## shadough (Dec 31, 2006)

No mistype. I still have it up an running, the only channel it gets is channel 101, its de-activated but still has plenty of content on the HD. Used to be able to watch Nasa TV but, not anymore.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

um, the thread about 625 [522,512] model, HD means HiDef while HDD is hard disk drive
to check health and test HDD, you [OP] could use Victoria under Windows or bootable CD/flash with MHDD


----------

